# Dog doesnt like duck



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have been training my black lab for about a year and I shot a duck and was trying to get her to fetch it and she smelled it and ran away from it. She did the same thing for geese to. Though she will get pheasants and grouse. I have tried hold to duck in her mouth and all she does is whine and try to get away. I dont hurt her, but what should I do about not like waterfowl?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

First thing to try is find a friend with a dog that will retrieve ducks and let her watch jealousy is a powerful motivator in dogs


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I just tried it this weekend and my dog still doesnt like waterfowl. he would run over and smell it and then walk back. now what?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My dog is the same way. She is a great upland bird dog, but will not retrieve a duck. She'll find them and even swim out to them, but will not pick them up. I don't really mind because I waterfowl hunt only once or twice a year. You'll probably have to do some force fetching.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

the thing is, i have done force fetching, i even let another person that has more expreience then i do work with him and nothing is helping. the sole reason i got him is for waterfowl hunting. i talked to the poeple where i got him (ottertail kennels) and they said it just happends and that there is nothing i can do about it. is that ture or is there something else i can try


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy don't like them either. Wants me to shoot them all. :lol:

He was like that for awhile too. I got a couple live ducks from the club I belong too and we had a heck of a time. He would go over and look at them and then come back and then go back....This went on, then I shot one of them and he went over and checked it out. I was very gentle and complimentary to him and got him to pick it up. Then we kept working with that until he was carrying it. Then we started throwing singles and he gradually started to get the idea.

That was this summer and he was about a year old then. Dogs mature differently and he finally got the idea. Now, when we go and I shoot some ducks or geese, I let him carry one to the truck when we go get it to pick up. He loves that and now insist on carrying his duck back to the truck. I do make him walk at heel sometimes when he gets a little overzelous.

Your dog will get it. Just keep working with her and be kind and gentle and give lots of praise. She'll pick it up. No pun intended.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

ive had problems with my coonhounds best thing i can advise is try to tease the dog with the duck dont let him have it or sniff it just let him see it and tease him with it ....usually works with **** hounds


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have tried teasing my dog everyday and it still wont touch a duck. is it worhtless for waterfowl then?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If the dog has been properly force broken, he *will* pick up a duck. He has to have been forced on birds as well as ducks. Was he ever hurt by a duck?

Here's what I'd try. Start with a small duck like a teal or a small Mallard. I assume he'll pick up a flopping clip wing pigeon? Did you work him with live pigeon or duck while he was young? Can you think of any reason he would be adverse to picking up a duck?

We need a little more information here to help you out. Is he from field trial or good hunting bloodlines?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

yeah i have worked him with a live pidgeon. He picks up pheasants, grouse, and dove just fine but not ducks or geese. I have forced fetched him and so has another person. the dog still wont pick them up.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

*WHY NOT?* Think about it. You have to be the one with the answer. When you forced the dog, how did you force him?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have know reason why he is not picking up the waterfowl thats why i aksed for help. I can see I'm not going to get it here.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I have know reason why he is not picking up the waterfowl thats why i aksed for help. I can see I'm not going to get it here.


.

Here is another board for you :http://retrievertraining.net/forums/index.php

Post there and see what answers you get. You have to understand that we're not giving you a hard time. When a trainer doesn't have the dog to evaluate, he must go by accurate information posted. When we don't have that, a diagnosis becomes impossible. At the top of this forum are a bunch of "sticky" threads. On there there's one of mine on teaching hold and drop. In my mind, that's what you need. The final step in force is to force the dog in the yard on all types of birds. I'm guessing this was the step omitted. Try my method making him hold and heel with a dead duck in his mouth. If he won't hold the duck, it's obvious then that a part of the problem was in his force.


----------

